# Lightroom 4 and 5D Mark III



## seenew (Mar 23, 2012)

Any word when LR4 will support the new 5D? So frustrating..


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 23, 2012)

Inside source told me about another week for the first LR4 update. It will fix a number of other issues as well.

In the meantime, use ACR 6.7 RC for photoshop and that supports the 5DIII. Good luck! Mine will be here Monday!


----------



## tt (Mar 23, 2012)

Shoot, store the RAWs, use jpegs. Frustrating, but LR4 is pretty new, hasn't even had a .x bug fix, and the MkIII isn't even reviewed much yet. 

Will come soon enough - but i'd imagine definitely annoying for those who want to process images!


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to assume that it would be foolish to wish/hope for for 5D3 compatibility with Lightroom 3.


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

IMO the best method to use your 5D III with Lightroom 3 or 4 is this....
[list type=decimal]
Download Adobe's DNG Converter 6.7 and install. (Which supports the 5D Mark III) 
Transfer all of your RAW files to your computer and then use the DNG converter to convert the CR2 files into DNG's. 
Import the files into Lightroom 3 or 4 and edit away!
[/list]
I hope this helps!!!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 24, 2012)

It is unlikely LR3 will support the 5DIII. No worries, only $79 for the upgrade! Also, the tools in LR4 are AMAZING!

As others were saying, shoot RAW+JPG. Use JPG for now.... RAW when LR updates. My camera will be in on Monday! YES!


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 24, 2012)

I just posted up a HOW-TO for getting your 5D3 RAW files into LR4...

http://www.akphotodenver.com/2012/03/23/how-to-open-canon-5d-mark-iii-raw-files-in-lightroom-4-lr/

Enjoy!


----------



## JR (Mar 24, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> I just posted up a HOW-TO for getting your 5D3 RAW files into LR4...
> 
> http://www.akphotodenver.com/2012/03/23/how-to-open-canon-5d-mark-iii-raw-files-in-lightroom-4-lr/
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks! I am getting the 5DmkIII tomorrow in spite all the negative report coming on soft image. Will try your approach.


----------



## snowweasel (Apr 26, 2012)

Adobe has released Lightroom 4.1 Release Canidate 2 (RC2). It's available at: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/lightroom4-1.html


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 27, 2012)

Since RC2 is out, I think it will be about 2-3 weeks.


----------

